# 2007 Hk plans



## Blkhawk73

Wondering what everyone's plans for HK purchases are, not hopes but actual intentions. 
Mine...not a lot actually. This year will have brought me 3 I believe so there isn't a lot of empty areas needing filling. I'll pick up at least one more sqeezer. Will either be a P7M13, a P7M10 or a P7K3. Preferrably one of the last two but doesn't matter really. Since I also don't have a Vp70 series model, I'll pickone of those up somewhere since they're inexpensive relatively speaking. 
What are the rest of you intending on buying?


----------



## Charlie

Don't quite know where I fall in answering your question........but my intention is to purchase a P7M13...and I just hope I have the money. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

I know everyone loves those models, but before I paid that much money, I'd have to try one out first. I generally don't do well w/o a pistol with a long sight radius, and in photos, they look kind of short slided.

They look like kewl guns, but just like I had to try a PS90 before I'd plunk that much cash down, I'd have to try one of these first.

Unfortunately, I know no one around here w/ one.


----------



## Spenser

I'd love a P7, that's sorta my holy grail of handguns.


----------



## Clyde

22 and 32 conversion kit for a K3 :smt033


----------



## z28smokin

P30 and a P2000 for sure.


----------



## VegasEgo

maybe they'll come out with a 10mm?


----------



## Blkhawk73

VegasEgo said:


> maybe they'll come out with a 10mm?


 Better chance of them coming out with a revolver.


----------



## falshman70

Matching P2000s this year = no HKs for 2007.


----------



## uncut

I want the P30.....


----------



## WSUXJer

Pick up some cheap USP .45's if/when people dump them to get HK45's.


----------



## Hevchev50

I hope to eventually fire the P7M8 that I bought back in March.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

HK-45s to hit the stores as early as April`07.


----------



## Hevchev50

10mm Sonny said:


> HK-45s to hit the stores as early as April`07.


 I'd love to try out that one. Unfortunately out here in SoCal, since the design wasn't submitted before the beginning of the new year, it would now have to have a magazine disconnect on it in order to be sold here and I don't think it has one already. Maybe HK will come up with a CA version. Oh well, the nice thing about this site is you can complain about our laws to a certain extent to anybody who will listen.:smt022


----------



## Thor

I wish that H&K would come up with some civilian versions of their military rifles. I'd be a real happy camper then. I wanted to get an SL8 at one point, but hesitated because I'm not real fond of the 5.56mm caliber.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Thor said:


> I wish that H&K would come up with some civilian versions of their military rifles. I'd be a real happy camper then. I wanted to get an SL8 at one point, but hesitated because I'm not real fond of the 5.56mm caliber.


 A new batch has been imported recently - this time in black rather than gray. still same high pricing though.


----------



## Funyet

*2007 plans*

I plan to buy a P2000 very soon. Will likely sell the 2000sk I bought a while ago. I put 20 rounds through it and decided it just does not fit my hand. As a possible solution I tried flat mag plates and it felt too much like the grip of a Glock 26. Bummer. Verdict is out on my USPc 9mm. I like it but not as much as the P2000 I tried at the range last week. Can't get used to the grip-with-teeth on the compact. I do like the safety/decocker and smooth action.


----------



## Shipwreck

U will get used to the checkering if U just keep shooting it.

I had a Springfield TRP with cheese grater checkering - After shooting it 2x and holding it to dry fire on and off for a week - it no longer bothered me...


----------



## big dutchman

i am considering an H&K full sized 45. probably the standard model, i can't afford the tactical. anyone have complaints on this model? i really want a full sized 45 that is DA/SA.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have a USP compact, and prev had a fullsize USP 9mm. The gun had a nice SA trigger. I just got rid of it because it was too big for my hand in a 1 handed grip. But, great gun.


----------



## Hevchev50

I had a chance to fire a USP 45 a few years back and though it was a little more bulkier than some other designs, it was extremely accurate to a point that I would still consider one. The tactical version with the slightly longer barrel and the "o ring" borrowed from the MK23 would probably be icing on the cake. Unfortunately since it has a threaded barrel, it is considered an Assault Pistol here in CA and would have to have been owned and registered with the Dept. of Justice before the end of Jan. 2001.


----------



## spacedoggy

I will own a P2000SK in 9mm in 07


----------



## Thor

I have the USP tactical. It fit's my large paws rather nicely. It's probably the best handgun I own, at least firing wise. 

I have been considering trading my USP Compact (40 S&W) for the same thing in 9MM. The parasthesia in my hands is getting a little worse and the compact is just too much for me in the 40.


----------



## RUGER45

I will but another H&K this, but I don't know which one just yet.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

If the upcoming P30 had a safety like the USP, I'd sell my USPc to pay for one... Oh well.... I'd like a longer barrel, but not a fat grip.


----------



## Flanker

*USP Compact in .40sw*

If all works out with the new USP Compact .45acp I am thinking of getting another in .40sw. Just thinking right now.:smt023


----------



## hberttmank

I don't have any plans to buy another H&K this year, but if I find a USP9C with a stainless slide for the right price, that could change. :mrgreen:


----------



## uncut

CDNN still lists the USPc SS 9mm NIB.....

On another note...........



Blkhawk73 said:


> Better chance of them coming out with a revolver.


Well they already have one patented so you might be right

HECKLER & KOCH GMBH (DE) 
Primary Class: F41A9/27 
Other Classes: F41C3/16, F41C7/11 
International Classes: F41A9/28; F41C3/14

Also Published As: WO0133156 (A1);US6637140 (B2);US2002166277 (A1);CA2380446 (A1);EP1224430 (B1);DE29919092U (U1); 
Claims:

What is claimed is:

1. For use with a firearm, an assembly comprising:
a cylinder having a longitudinal axis, the cylinder defining a plurality of bullet wells and being structured to rotate around the longitudinal axis in response to a shot; and 
an impact base positioned behind the cylinder to support bullets within the bullet wells, the impact base being rotatable about the longitudinal axis with the cylinder in response to the shot, wherein the cylinder is tiltable relative to the longitudinal axis.


----------



## Blkhawk73

uncut said:


> CDNN still lists the USPc SS 9mm NIB.....
> 
> On another note...........
> 
> Well they already have one patented so you might be right


 Look at the complete patent and it's not a revolver as we all know them. It's more of a break open design like an H&R but with a revoling cylinder forward of the break point. It's also a long gun not a handgun. I like the concpt but don't see that coming to production status either. Also, notice the scematics on it. The views clearly show the cylinders in the cylinder. They're of a short action bottle necked design. I'm guessing .223. Another neat concept but in the past, that design of case has caused problems in revolvers. Maybe they figured something out.


----------



## uncut

Blkhawk73 said:


> Look at the complete patent and it's not a revolver as we all know them. It's more of a break open design like an H&R but with a revoling cylinder forward of the break point. It's also a long gun not a handgun. I like the concpt but don't see that coming to production status either. Also, notice the scematics on it. The views clearly show the cylinders in the cylinder. They're of a short action bottle necked design. I'm guessing .223. Another neat concept but in the past, that design of case has caused problems in revolvers. Maybe they figured something out.


I think you missed the humor in my post....
I did not pay much attention to the patent nor did I look at the scematics....
I just thought it was interesting and after the 10mm remark followed by the revolver remark I thought this was funny...


----------



## hoveyh

This is my first forum post here .... This week I will be picking up a HK USP 40 Competition Carry. 3 LE mags, FO front site, Novak rear in OD green. I have a 40c and sold a 45c. It is very cool. Harold H.


----------



## mw1311

Since i'm still undecided i can't say for sure but I'm gonna be looking at USP45F, USP45C and P2000 .40 

So many choices...limited gun cash....:mrgreen:

Ultimately i'd like to get 2 Guns, Holster, ammo and a CHL for about $1500...that's gonna take some shopping.


----------

